# Ranger Crew - used or New



## Horns1 (Sep 2, 2005)

Struggling with picking a used Crew 800 or new Crew 800 - both w/ EPS. Can get a new for $13,723 out of the door and that was with just one call, so maybe can do better. Most of the used ones are decked out w/ acc. some that we might want & some we don't care for. Most of the used ones I have seen are for more than I get get a brand new one for, but they do have some acc. on already on them. What do you guys recommend?


----------



## Horns1 (Sep 2, 2005)

Also can someone tell me exactly what I need to provide the dealership w/ to get tax exempt status? My in-laws have a large ranch where the ranger will be used at. I just need to know what I need to provide the dealership with, if I choose to go that route. Thanks


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Horns1 said:


> Struggling with picking a used Crew 800 or new Crew 800 - both w/ EPS. Can get a new for $13,723 out of the door and that was with just one call, so maybe can do better. Most of the used ones are decked out w/ acc. some that we might want & some we don't care for. Most of the used ones I have seen are for more than I get get a brand new one for, but they do have some acc. on already on them. What do you guys recommend?


If you can afford it buy new, here is why
http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=973842



Horns1 said:


> Also can someone tell me exactly what I need to provide the dealership w/ to get tax exempt status? My in-laws have a large ranch where the ranger will be used at. I just need to know what I need to provide the dealership with, if I choose to go that route. Thanks


Call the dealer and ask...


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

That sounds like a good price. Is that out the door?


----------



## Horns1 (Sep 2, 2005)

was OTD, but w/ no tax. Found another dealership for $13,110


----------

